# Ears



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just checked Olive's ears and one of them is so red and there is a big matted wax ball in it. I feel so bad. I usually check her ears every week, but i haven't in 3 weeks. I tried to loosen the wax by using the ear cleaner that I have, but it's so matted in the fur it didn't do much. Do I bring her to the vet or the groomer for this? Or is there something else i can try at home? If i could get rid of the wax I think i could take care of the mat, but as it is right now it's too solid for me to cut out.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is the matted hair actualy imside the ear? if do you realy need to pluck the the hair check out this thread. http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6936



to do this you will need ear powder you might be able to get it at your local pet shop. if not then online. you might be best going to the vets or groomers to be shown how to do it. the powder gives you grip to pull the hair out. 


can you post a photo of her ear? look on you tube and you will see videos for ear plucking.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestion. I tried last night to get it out for a couple of hours and had no luck. Olive was really upset so I brought her to the vet this morning. He tried to cut it out while i held her, but she wouldn't stay still enough. So she's at the vet right now and is being sedated so they can clear it out. Expensive lesson for me to learn! I just brushed her out last week, but i didn't notice it them. I'm going to make sure to clean her ears out at least once a week now!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh poor little girl!
it must have been really bad...how strange.

What kind of ear cleaner do you normally use??
Lady's ears seem to be quite low maintenance.


----------

